# Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand: Welche Maus kauf ich mir - verdammt >.<



## Raubkopierer (16. August 2007)

Wenn da mal keine kreative Überschrift ist.
Wer meint das hätte Anerkennung verdient darf gleich mal nen Euro in die "Sammelbüchse zur Anschaffung einer neuen, geeigneten Maus für Raubkopierer" einwerfen. *Sammelbüchse unter die Überschrift nagel*

So. und nun zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads. Nachdem nach langen, föhlichen Stunden des Spielens und Surfens mit meiner Razer Diamondback hat diese nun das zeitliche gesegnet. *Leerzeile zur Ehrung der Verstorbenen einleg*

Und nun hätte ich gerne eine neue Maus. Die nötigen Mittel für dieses Projekt werden notgedrungen von nicht so dringenden Unterfangen zur Verfügung gestellt. Jedem der mich Unterstützen möchte werde ich auf Anfrage mit Freude meine Bankdaten mitteilen 
Jedenfalls verstarb meine Maus an akutem Versagen der linken Maustaste. Exakt dem selben Mangel viel meine erste Razer Diamondback zum Opfer für die der Razer-Support aber eine Vertretung stellte.
Meine neue Maus sollte über eine Kabelanbindung verfügen, die lang genug sein sollte (ich kam mit den 2 Metern der Diamondback eigentlich gut klar), da ich Akkus verabscheue.stört einfach nur. Noch wichtiger ist aber, dass sie für mich als Linkshänder benutzbar ist. Razer möchte ich aus naheliegenden Gründen meiden. Außerdem mag ich die LED-Beleuchtung der Mäuse nicht so. Das einzige was am Schreibtisch zu leuchten hat sind der Monitor und die Power-LED des Rechenknechts. Ich bin übrigens auch ein Fan belegbarer Zusatztasten *g*


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. August 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem mag ich die LED-Beleuchtung der Mäuse nicht so.


Meinst du das Infrarotlicht?
Vielleicht findest du ja irgendwo ne Maus ohne Infrarotabtastung...*Kugelgelagerte Maus ausgrab* oder nimm doch eine Trackball Maus 

Ansonsten ist halt die Hauptfrage...wieviel Geld willst du investieren und für was brauchst du es?

Ich persönlich bervorzuge die Logitech MX Reihe (hat glaub ich auch Linkshänder Mäuse), aber da kostet die aktuelle Maus auch schon ca. 40-45 Euro...oder wenns mehr sein darf gibts noch die Lasermäuse wo man sogar die das Gewicht ändern kann...wers braucht^^


----------



## fluessig (16. August 2007)

Nein, er meint nicht die Diode für die Abtastung. Razer Mäuse haben je nach Model beleuchtete "Zierleisten" und auch das Mausrad selbst ist beleuchtet.

Mir ist auch sofort Logitech eingefallen, aber mit Linkshändermäusen ist das da so ein Problem. Ob es tatsächlich Modelle für Linkshändler gibt weiss ich nicht. Mir haben es besonders die VX und MX Revolution angetan, da das Mausrad der Hammer ist.

Die VX Nano Cordless Laser Mouse for Notebooks scheint symmetrisch gebaut, ist zwar ohne Kabel, aber für das reine Feeling solltest du sie dir mal im Mediamarkt anschaun, vielleicht wirst du ja doch schwach.


----------



## jccTeq (16. August 2007)

Dumm, daß du Linkshänder bist, sonst hätte ich dir die Logitech MX400 empfohlen. Die benutze ich. Bin seeeeeeeeeeehr zufrieden.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Genau. diese Zierleisten find ich recht blöd.

Preisspanne: Es sollte 100€ nicht überschreiten 

Ja. die MX Revolution ist schick. wenn sie nur ergonomisch für Linkshänder verfügbar wäre würd ich sie mir glatt kaufen. auch die G5, G7 und G9 sind alle für Rechtshänder.

Die MX610 ist eine Linkshändermaus von Logitech aber ich hoffe eigentlich immer noch was besseres zu finden.


----------



## fluessig (17. August 2007)

Ich mag zwar schicke Mäuse, aber benutzen tu ich immer noch meine einfache 3 Tasten Logitech OEM Maus. Die leuchtet unten allerdings auch (der untere Teil der Maus ist transparent), allerdings bei weitem nicht so stark wie die Razer Mäuse an den Leisten.

Die hat neben dem Kabel noch den preislichen Vorteil. Ich glaub meine hab ich für 8 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Nicht so prall. ich bevorzuge eben Mäuse mit Zusatztasten. hohe Empfindlichkeit und gleichzeitig präzise darfs auch noch sein. von diesen 3-Tastenmäusen hab ich hier auch noch genug. derzeitig benutz ist btw ne Speedlink-Maus mit gebürstetem Alu als Tasten. sieht schick aus ist aber mehr ne Notebookmaus. ich hab die mal gewonnen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. August 2007)

Meine Microsoft IntelliMouse (oder IntelliExplorer, weiss nicht mehr genau) Optical hat ein normales Design, also nicht so ein superrundes Ding, 5 Tasten (im Web und beim Zocken sehr angenehm) und ist sehr zuverlaessig. Diese Maus begleitet mich jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren.
Als ich sie zuerst gekauft hab war sie recht teuer, mittlerweile duerfte sie entweder nicht mehr verfuegbar oder ziemlich guenstig sein.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Die Mäuse von Microsoft widersprechen in gewisser Weise meinen Designvorstellungen.
Ich hab 2004 ein Maus-Tastatur Set von Microsoft gekauft. Darauß habe ich gelernt, dass weiß die unvorteilhafteste Farbe ist, die Hardware haben kann und die Verarbeitung mir nicht zu sagt. Interessanter weise  konnte ich dieses limitierte Set, dass bei Ebay eine Seltenheit war für 20€ über dem Einkaufspreis verkaufen. 

Und ich find die Lasertechnologie ganz interessant, da sie hohe Präzision zu versprechen scheint.

Um die schon am Anfang gestellten Fragen zu beantworten und die Frage des Geldes zu präzisieren:
Eigentlich möchte ich mit der Maus größtenteils einfach am PC arbeiten... aber auch zocken.
Und der Preis spielt wirklich die eher untergeordnete Rolle.

Übrigens danke für eure Antworten


----------



## jccTeq (17. August 2007)

Wie wär's wenn du dir eine weiße Maus kaufst und die einfach umlackierst?

Deine Designvorstellungen scheinen sehr eng gesteckt zu sein.

PS: korrigiere mal den Tippfehler in deiner Sig! ;-)


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Danke wegen der Sig. immer diese Buchstabendreher. und das sowas keinem auffällt? Den Schund liest außer dir wohl niemand XD

Und meine Vorstellungen sind schon relativ eng gesteckt. ich muss damit schließlich arbeiten und schau auch manchmal drauf


----------



## jccTeq (17. August 2007)

Kein Problem. Mir fällt sowas eigentlich *immer* auf. 

Aber was hältst du denn von dem Vorschlag, dir einfach eine Maus zu kaufen, deren Form dir gefällt (evtl. auch beleuchtet) und sie deinen Vorstellungen anzupassen? Lackierung, unter Umständen Entfernung der leuchtenden Komponenten... Da lässt sich viel machen. Allerdings alles leider unter dem Aspekt, daß die Garantie flöten geht.

Das Leuchten UNTER der Maus muss allerdings bleiben, da die Kamera das Licht zur Abtastung der Oberfläche und zur Ermittlung der Bewegung braucht. Daher würde ich dir zu einer Laser-Maus raten. Die leuchtet nämlich nicht.


----------



## fluessig (17. August 2007)

Ich hab vorhin so einen schönen Text verfasst, dann war der Strom weg   Dann eben nochmal.

Bisherige Kriterien waren: 
Kein Zusatzleuchten, belegbare Zusatztasten, linkshändergeeignet, mit Kabel, bis 100 Euro, kein Razer und kein Microsoft. Bevorzugt Lasermaus.

Mir sind nur 3 Hersteller qualitativ hochwertiger Lasermäuse bekannt. Razer, Microsoft und Logitech. Logitech fällt weg, weil sie eigentlich nur Rechtshändermäuse haben für diese Anforderungen, Microsofts beste Gamermaus wurde von Razer entwickelt, mit den gleichen Leuchtstreifen und Razer fällt sowieso raus. Einen Vorschlag hab ich noch, vielleicht schaust du dir ja doch nochmal ein Modell von Microsoft an, denn das trifft fast alles was du willst, nur das Design /die Marke könnte dir halt nicht gefallen:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=051


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Das Mausmodding ist keine schlechte Idee.nur denke ich wirkt das bei Razer einfach wie "Maus kaputt". Wobei das entfernen der LEDs an sich kein Problem wäre. Ich werd wohl mal die Maus von Microsoft im Laden betrachten.oder mir bestellen und bei Bedarf umtauschen.
Ach wäre ich doch nur Rechtshänder *g*


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hole einfach nochmal meinen alten Beitrag aus der Versenkung. Ich hab mir seit damals keine noch neue Maus gekauft und steh jetzt leider vor dem Problem, dass sich bei meiner aktuellen Maus Kabelbruch ankündigt.. Es muss also eine neue her.

Inzwischen bin ich ja zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass alle Mäuse grundsätzlich erstmal bescheiden aussehen. Besonders Logitech wenn sie nicht ergonomisch sind.

Razer kommt mir wie Eingangs schon erwähnt wegen schlechter Verarbeitung nicht ins Haus. Am besten wäre ne Maus aus rostfreiem Stahl denke ich ... gibts hier irgendwelche CNC-Fräser die mich da beraten könnten? *g*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2008)

Damals hatte ich ja eine optische von Microsoft, die hat sehr lang gehalten und gut gearbeitet.
Siehe hier:


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Meine Microsoft IntelliMouse (oder IntelliExplorer, weiss nicht mehr genau) Optical ...



Jetzt hab ich wieder eine Microsoft, aber eine Laser-Maus. Die Microsoft Laser-Mouse 6000. Sieht meiner Meinung nach auch garnicht schlecht aus.
Das schicke am Laser: Ist genauer als optisch bei weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Oktober 2008)

Was ist denn mit der alten Maus passiert? Mir widerstrebt es immer noch eine Maus von einem Softwarehersteller zu kaufen.

Ich hab jetzt mal geblättert und mich trotz meiner schlechten Erfahrungen für eine Razer Lachesis entschieden da ja das meiste andere entweder kein Kabel hat oder meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Also ich denke den Thread hier werd ich wieder beerdigen es sei denn jemand hat noch was interessantes zu sagen ... etwa ein Geheimtipp für Mäuse oder sowas. Evtl. gibt es irgendwo einen Hersteller, der Mäuse auf rostfreiem Stahl produziert xD


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn mit der alten Maus passiert? Mir widerstrebt es immer noch eine Maus von einem Softwarehersteller zu kaufen.


Da hat, nach vielen Jahren, irgendwann mal einer der Mausbuttons langsam seinen Dienst nicht mehr so ganz erfuellt.
Aber ich denke dass man das nach einer Lebensdauer von mindestens 5 Jahren (ich denk es waren eher mehr) auch verstehen kann, vor allem wenn die Maus ja doch sehr viel genutzt wird, unter anderem auch fuer sehr klick-intensive Spiele.

Ich bin ja im Grunde garkein Freund von Microsoft, zumindest deren Software. Ich muss aber sagen dass die anstaendige Hardware bauen.


----------



## Karlzberg (11. Oktober 2008)

Du könntest es mal noch bei cherry versuchen:

http://www.cherry.de/deutsch/produkte/funkmaeuse.htm

An kabelgebundenen Mäusen habe ich dort nur welche für Notebooks entdecken können, kannst aber nochmal selbst nachsehen. 
Vor allem die unterste könnte Deinen Designvorstellungen (abgesehen vom Kabel) entsprechen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab keine Lust meine Maus mit Batterien oder Akkus zu füttern oder Ladepausen machen zu müssen. Und Cherry kann vielleicht gute Tastaturen herstellen aber Mäuse nicht wirklich.


----------



## Karlzberg (11. Oktober 2008)

Du musst keine Ladepausen machen. 
Zitat des Hersteller: " 	_Ladefunktion der Maus über USB-Ladekabel – auch während des Betriebs._"

So übel sind die Mäuse von cherry nicht. Zumindest haben die Buttons ne lange Lebensdauer...

Logitech oder Microsoft gefallen Dir ja vom Design her nicht. Bei irgendwas musst Du also Wohl oder Übel Abstriche machen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Oktober 2008)

Du hast recht ... die Maus klingt wirklich nicht schlecht ... besonders die 5 Jahre Garantie machen sie recht attraktiv. Allerdings halt ich nichts von der Soft-Touch-Oberfläche der Maus da die bei meinem Vater recht flott runter war. An der Stelle mal ein Lob an den Cherry-Support der auf Wunsch eine anderes Maus-Modell ohne diese Oberfläche geschickt hat.


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Juli 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab jetzt mal geblättert und mich trotz meiner schlechten Erfahrungen für eine Razer Lachesis entschieden da ja das meiste andere entweder kein Kabel hat oder meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Also ich denke den Thread hier werd ich wieder beerdigen es sei denn jemand hat noch was interessantes zu sagen ... etwa ein Geheimtipp für Mäuse oder sowas. Evtl. gibt es irgendwo einen Hersteller, der Mäuse auf rostfreiem Stahl produziert xD



Und da sind wir wieder ... meine Razer Lachesis zeigt nach nicht mal einem Jahr erste Zeichen von Altersschwäche (der Lasersensor muckt).
Ich hole diesen Thread dann also mal aus dem Reich der Toten zurück und lass mir die Vorschläge nochmal durch den Kopf gehen. Und frag gleichzeitig auch mal obs inzwischen eine Edelstahl-Maus gibt oder irgendwelche neuen Ideen. Unten nochmal der einführende Beitrag.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn da mal keine kreative Überschrift ist.
> Wer meint das hätte Anerkennung verdient darf gleich mal nen Euro in die "Sammelbüchse zur Anschaffung einer neuen, geeigneten Maus für Raubkopierer" einwerfen. *Sammelbüchse unter die Überschrift nagel*
> 
> So. und nun zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads. Nachdem nach langen, föhlichen Stunden des Spielens und Surfens mit meiner Razer Diamondback hat diese nun das zeitliche gesegnet. *Leerzeile zur Ehrung der Verstorbenen einleg*
> ...


----------



## ronaldh (24. Juli 2009)

Ich kann Dir wirklich Logitech-Mäuse empfehlen. Ich habe selbst zwei MX-1000-Mäuse, die sind inzwischen schon 3 bis 4 Jahre alt, und arbeiten hervorragend. 

Auch würde ich niemals mehr eine Kabel-Maus nehmen, weil man mit einer Funkmaus einfach freier arbeiten kann. Die Akkuladung hält mindestens 3 Tage (bei ca. 10-stündiger Nutzung). Eine der beiden ist eine Funkmaus, die andere Bluetooth, wobei sich zeigt, das BT offensichtlich mehr Strom verbraucht (die andere Maus hält ca. 5 Tage...).

Von Logitech gibt es auch Linkshänder-Mäuse z.B. diese hier.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juli 2009)

Leider verspühre ich wirlich keine Lust Akkus aufzuladen und hab selbst mit Kabel genug Freiheit. Soweit dieses nicht nur einen Meter lang ist. Danke erstmal für deinen Vorschlag. Leider ist dies die einzige Linkshändermaus von Logitech und in der Form etwas marginal. Genau wie die symetrischen. Die wirklich tollen Mäuse, die mich interessieren würden zum ausprobieren sind die MX Reolution und die G9 ... allerdings nur für Rechtshänder


----------



## fluessig (24. Juli 2009)

Die MX Revolution habe ich selber und es ist eine tolle Maus. Im Freundeskreis sind bei mir auch einige Linkshänder und es ist echt schwierig ihnen eine tolle Empfehlung zu geben, weil der Markt nunmal nur Rechtshändermäuse hergibt. Eine gute Bekannte nutzt aber seit jeher die rechte Hand für die Maus, das ist leider der beste Tipp, den ich den meisten geben kann (falls sie sich nicht mit den 20 Euro Standardmäusen abgeben wollen).


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juli 2009)

Und das Schönste, was uns die Technologie an Mäusen geschenkt hat ist weder kabelgebunden, noch Funk-/Akku-gebunden. Ich rede von Wacom Mäusen. Knuffig, leicht, präzise, nahezu endlos haltbar, inkl. nicht enden wollendem Treiber-Support. Und den Nebeneffekt, dass man statt eines Mauspads gleich ein Grafiktablett (mit Stift) neben der Tastatur hat ist auch höchst willkommen.

Ich kenne niemanden, der eine Wacom-Maus mal benutzt hat und sie nicht mochte.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Ich bin kein Z0cker und ich kenne auch keine Z0cker. Kann also zu der Qualität in Bezug auf Spiele wenig sagen.


----------



## Navy (24. Juli 2009)

Ich empfehle Dir zum Pixelschubsen einen Trackball. Ich habe seit Jahren nur noch solche von Logitech im Einsatz. Man ist sehr viel Präziser als mit einer Maus, es wird  weniger Platz auf dem Tisch benötigt und man kann die Trägheit der Kugel wunderbar (und ebenso präzise) nutzen.

Bei mir läuft der Optical Trackman sowie der Trackman Wheel seit der ersten Generation und ich möchte nie wieder eine Maus nutzen müssen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne auch einen Linkshänder, der schon immer die Rechte Hand für die Maus nimmt. Und damit wunderbar klar kommt. Nur möchte ich mich nicht wirklich umgwöhnen nur muss ich wohl inzwischen erkennen, dass es für Linkshänder keine wirklichen Alternativen gibt. Ich meine mein einziges Problem mit Razer ist die fehlende Haltbarkeit. Und Leider stellt dieses Manko einen erheblichen Mangel dar.

Wacom hab ich persönlich noch nicht probiert einfach weil ich nicht sonderlich viel mit Photoshop etc. arbeite und sich die Investition nicht lohnte. Ich werd mich daher wohl einfach mal in der Richtung etwas informieren. Nettes Logo navy


----------



## Navy (26. Juli 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Nettes Logo navy



Danke. Erstellt mithilfe eines Trackballs  Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass sie jeder Maus überlegen sind?


----------

